# Next up cold smoke bacon!



## homegrown heat (Jan 24, 2016)

Well after my successful brisket yesterday I feel like it's time to try the  masterbuilt cold smoke unit  and smoke up some bacon.  Approximately 4kg belly cut in half, one half will be cracked black pepper, vanilla bean and bourbon and the other will be maple and toasted spices (true cinnamon bark, allspice, clove and a shaving of fresh nutmeg). A basic cure of 450gr kosher salt, 300gr brown sugar and 50gr curing salt was liberally applied (used around 450gr cure total). Today is day 9, flipped and basted daily, out of cure today and rinsed then air drying in the fridge overnight to form pellicle.  Tomorrow I'm thinking 4 hour cold smoke 50/50 maple/hickory. Is 4 hours long enough for decent smoke flavor?


----------



## smokin phil (Jan 24, 2016)

.


----------



## homegrown heat (Jan 24, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ homegrown heat
__ Jan 24, 2016


----------



## homegrown heat (Jan 24, 2016)

S
 smokin phil
 thanks for the quick reply! I guess I might have to smoke it in a couple goes, 3x4hrs after work this week, maybe taste after day two and decide if I want more smoke


----------



## smokin phil (Jan 25, 2016)

.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2016)

6-10 hours cold smoke for bacon seems to work well for us!

Good luck!

Al


----------



## homegrown heat (Jan 25, 2016)

SmokinAl

S
 smokin phil
 got any favorite woods you like to smoke bacon  with?  Thanks for the info guys, sounds like it's gonna be a longer process than I thought.


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2016)

hh I just did BBB cold smoked 6 hrs it looks great

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241226/bbb-started-1-6-16

Richie


----------

